# Idee regali Natale



## bmb (4 Dicembre 2012)

Per *amici/amiche*, *genitori*, *fratelli*, *sorelle*, *parenti *e boy/girlfriend. Sbizzarritevi e dateci qualche idea perchè, almeno io, non ci penso mai prima del 23 Dicembre.

Idee e *consigli* sui *regali* di Natale a poco prezzo, abbigliamento, profumi, tecnologia, panettoni, pandori, dolci e tante altre cose.

Insomma: cosa regalare per Natale?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Dicembre 2012)

Panico paura.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Dicembre 2012)

Per chi è della zona di Milano, da questo giovedì e per tutto il ponte Dell immacolata ci sarà la classica fiera degli oh bej oh bej attorno al castello sforzesco.


----------



## bmb (5 Dicembre 2012)

A proposito. Volevo regalare uno smartphone a mio padre. Ma non avendo particolari esigenze me la vorrei cavare con 150-200 euro max.

Intanto, su amazon, ho trovato 2 offerte:

Galaxy Ace a 159 €

Galaxy Next turbo a 99 €

L'Ace lo conosco e so che è un più che buono dispositivo. Ma il Next non conosco nessuno che lo abbia.

Che ne pensate? Avete anche altre idee?


----------



## Harvey (5 Dicembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> A proposito. Volevo regalare uno smartphone a mio padre. Ma non avendo particolari esigenze me la vorrei cavare con 150-200 euro max.
> 
> Intanto, su amazon, ho trovato 2 offerte:
> 
> ...



Su mediaworld online c'è il SONY Xperia U Black a 169 € che secondo me per quel prezzo è un ottimo telefono:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quadriband - UMTS - HSDPA - HSUPA - Wi-Fi
Fotocamera da 5 Megapixel - Funzione panorama 3D
Sistema Android 2.3 (Gingerbread) - GPS integrato
Display da 3,5" Touchscreen - Memoria interna 8GB 
Filmati in HD - Processore Dual Core da 1GHz


----------



## bmb (6 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Su mediaworld online c'è il SONY Xperia U Black a 169 € che secondo me per quel prezzo è un ottimo telefono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora lo valuto, grazie!


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Se posso consigliare, in generale, qui ho trovato un sacco di idee simpatiche, a prezzi tutto sommato contenuti (anche se per alcuni prodotti mi sembrano oltre il reale valore)

sito doxbox

Oggi ho fatto un ordine, dovrebbe arrivare tutto a occhio intorno a mercoledì, quindi per ora non posso garantire sulla puntualità della spedizione.


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Dicembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi maremma impestata, qualche regalo romantico forza 



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se posso consigliare, in generale, qui ho trovato un sacco di idee simpatiche, a prezzi tutto sommato contenuti (anche se per alcuni prodotti mi sembrano oltre il reale valore)
> 
> sito doxbox
> 
> Oggi ho fatto un ordine, dovrebbe arrivare tutto a occhio intorno a mercoledì, quindi per ora non posso garantire sulla puntualità della spedizione.



Tranquillo, è un sito affidabile, ci ho già comprato un paio di volte. Alcune cose sono ben oltre il reale valore ma bene o male è tutta roba che dovresti comprare da siti come ThinkGeek che però poi ti salaccano di tasse dogANALI...


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi maremma impestata, qualche regalo romantico forza
> 
> 
> 
> Tranquillo, è un sito affidabile, ci ho già comprato un paio di volte. Alcune cose sono ben oltre il reale valore ma bene o male è tutta roba che dovresti comprare da siti come ThinkGeek che però poi ti salaccano di tasse dogANALI...



Si infatti il pacco mi è arrivato oggi ma essendo fuori tutto il giorno per lavoro lo aprirò solo domani.
Io sono partito esattamente da siti americani o comunque esteri, ma le spedizioni e le dogane sono un salasso assurdo. Praticamente doxbox è un il 20esimo sito che ho visto, terzo italiano, perchè dall'estero di fatto le cose mi costavano il doppio.


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si infatti il pacco mi è arrivato oggi ma essendo fuori tutto il giorno per lavoro lo aprirò solo domani.
> Io sono partito esattamente da siti americani o comunque esteri, ma le spedizioni e le dogane sono un salasso assurdo. Praticamente doxbox è un il 20esimo sito che ho visto, terzo italiano, perchè dall'estero di fatto le cose mi costavano il doppio.



Di questo tipo in Italia ce n'è un altro che conosco del quale però mi sfugge il nome ora, e sono più o meno alla pari...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2012)

Crazyluke?


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Dicembre 2012)

edit: CrazyLuke, ecco come si chiama


----------



## Canonista (12 Dicembre 2012)

Quest'anno regali a nessuno.
Vorrei regalarmi un bel grandangolo estremo, ma probabilmente dovrò accontentarmi di una giornata di lavoro in pizzeria...


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi ho urgente bisogno di un gioco di parole che comprendano il nome Moira e il nome Ofelia.

Siate originali 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ho detto urgente, pezzenti. Non vedo ancora risposte


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2012)

Boh. Non son mai stato bravo coi giochi di parole.


Comunque, confermo. Alcuni oggetti valgono ogni centesimo speso e anche di più. Altri invece hanno un costo doppio rispetto al valore.


La lampada tetris componibile


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho urgente bisogno di un gioco di parole che comprendano il nome Moira e il nome Ofelia.
> 
> Siate originali
> 
> ...


Ofelia è la donna che amo, ho il suo quadro accanto al letto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho urgente bisogno di un gioco di parole che comprendano il nome Moira e il nome Ofelia.
> 
> Siate originali
> 
> ...


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Dicembre 2012)

Avevo già capito l'andazzo 

Risolto, grazie *****


----------

